

Ask HN: Recommend a code host? - endgame

I&#x27;m looking for a place to upload my Free Software projects. I&#x27;m nearly up against Google Code&#x27;s project limit and I&#x27;m not a fan of GitHub. Hosts outside US reach strongly preferred but not essential. Hosts that support git strongly preferred but not essential.
======
gexla
[http://gitorious.org/](http://gitorious.org/)

I don't know where they are located (I'm assuming U.S. or U.S. servers) and I
don't know what their limits are, but there are a lot of open source projects
using them for hosting.

------
stephenr
I use [https://www.assembla.com/home](https://www.assembla.com/home) for open
source projects

